

How Color Saturation Affects User Efficiency - UXMovement
http://uxmovement.com/design-articles/how-color-saturation-affects-user-efficiency

======
gdl
I liked this. Simple, concise, and good info.

But... do you really have to use a 453KB .png for the header background (
[http://uxmovement.com/wp-
content/themes/gothamnews/images/bl...](http://uxmovement.com/wp-
content/themes/gothamnews/images/blueheader.png) )? Surely you could create a
similar effect using a few percent of that.

